
Linux Mint 19.1: The better-than-ever Linux desktop - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-mint-19-1-the-better-than-ever-linux-desktop/
======
smush
Mostly off-topic, but since the comments have < 10 posts, I will do my part to
engage discussion until the superior comments arrive.

I want to have the Year of the Linux desktop on my primary machine. I haven't
yet. I will admit to severe analysis paralysis that is keeping me on Windows
7.

After Windows 7 goes out of support, I have to leave Windows on my primary
desktop behind. Windows 10 has made it clear that it wants me bent over a
barrel and to submit to its will for ads, telemetry, etc. On top of that, MS
force-feeds me beta updates for the businesses so I can be cannon fodder to
any new plagues before it affects the businesses. I am not Microsoft's animal.
I refuse to become it after my chosen (and still beloved next to Win2k) OS is
out of date and no longer secure.

But! I don't know if I can go with Debian KDE (+ non-free), KDE NeonOS, Mint +
Cinnamon, Mint + Xfce, Debian Xfce, Debian Lxde

I know I want 'I-cant-believe-its-not-Win2k-DE' and that some Linux distros
have old versions of desktop environments like Kubuntu or old kernels, but I
don't know which OS to pick and stick with (not wanting to get on the grand
tour of Linux distros), so here I sit.

Eventually I will just have to pick one, but if I can minimize the combination
of [losing MS OneNote 2010, SysInternals, RCT2, Visio, and NoteWiki (to name a
few long-used rando Windows apps with few drop-dead obvious Linux
equivalents)] and [removing the 3-month worn in shoe of A distribution for B
distribution] I will be gratified.

/rant?

------
purple_ducks
What a vapid article.

> Mint, as ever, out of the box is more secure than macOS or Windows ever
> dreamed of being. On my Mac and Windows boxes, I'm always tinkering with
> patches and security software. On Mint? It's a none issue. I have never had
> a single security problem.

OK then..

------
johnwheeler
No screenshots?

~~~
smush
I ended up clicking the links to Cinnamon, Xfce and so on.

